# Hammer Time!!!!!!!!!!



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Dan Hammer this morning explained what is going on with the Vikings fans (him included)!!
"""After many years of disappointment the Vikings fans are left in a feeble state of mind""""!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Something I've known about them for years, but it's nice to see one of them admit it!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Getting yourself to admit it is the first step. I would be more than happy to help any Queen fan convert over to a real franchise (GB).  :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Longshot said:


> Getting yourself to admit it is the first step. I would be more than happy to help any Queen fan convert over to a real franchise (GB).  :lol:


 uke: uke: uke:

Has hell frozen over and I didn't notice?????


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Getting yourself to admit it is the first step. I would be more than happy to help any Queen fan convert over to a real franchise (GB).  :lol:
> ...


Not yet, but give it a couple months and I think we may be there. :beer:


----------

